# OMG what's happened down there!



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I am now nearly 28 weeks with my precious twin girls, and definitely starting to feel the strain.  I have had contractions on and off for several weeks, and a couple of false alarms   so I now have strict instructions to take it easy, not to lift anything, or do anything that may aggravate my irritable uterus. 

The last few days have got harder and harder; I have a very tight painful bump and am permanently short of breath.  I'm very happy with the care I'm receiving from my consultant, but I wanted to ask you a  question.  My vagina feels extremely sore and when I got a mirror out yesterday to er... take a peek   I saw that my labia are really swollen and bruised looking    I have lots of pubic pain, especially when I am standing or walking, and I wasn't sure if I should be concerned?  It basically feels very similar to how it felt after giving birth last year.  I had a pretty hefty stitch put in at 12 weeks and some reconstructive work done on my cervix.

I hope you have had a wonderful Christmas; thank you so much for your continued support to us all on FF  

xx Clare


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

'Don't panic'!!!

Your circulating blood volume is much increased during pregnancy and due to the weight of your growing girls, it is getting harder and more difficult for your body to move the blood around your body as efficiently as pre pregnancy. Your bits will go back to normal and if it is painful, it means you are doing too much!

As for the pubic pain, it may be worth you being referred to a physio so they can keep an eye on you. A lot of ladies develop SPD where the ligament that holds your pelvis together softens.

If anything hurts, stop doing the thing that makes it hurt, take things very easy

Take care x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Oink 

Unfortunately the thing that makes it hurt is walking, and it's hard to stay with my feet up with a 14 month old!!

I will ask for another physio referral though.

xx Clare


----------

